# Magix Video Deluxe 2015: Wie



## Sempervivum (29. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich teste gerade die Trial von Video Deluxe 2015.  Leider gelingt es mir nicht, den Effekt "Ausschnitt" zu animieren: Alle Buttons für die Keyframes sind dort ausgegraut. Animieren kann man zwar den Effekt "Position/Größe", aber den finde ich sehr unübersichtlich zu handhaben: Will man hereinzoomen, muss man den Ausschnitt über die Grenzen des Monitorfenster heraus ziehen und findet später die Anfasspunkte nicht mehr; will man einen Ausschnitt weiter rechts haben, muss man nach links ziehen.
Bisher habe ich Videopad benutzt und dort war das überhaupt kein Problem: Man konnte den Beschneiden-Effekt animieren und übersichtlich Position und Ausschnitt auswählen. Und beobachten, wie der Ausschnitt während der Animation wandert.
Verstehe nicht, dass das bei Magix so viel schlechter ist.
Viele Grüße - Ulrich


----------

